
Yahoo Mail now locking out Adblock users - benologist
https://adblockplus.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=42447
======
nvk
Yahoo mail needs to just die, they also send every Coinkite to spam.

------
bsg75
Yet another reason to not use Y! mail.

------
Alexmania
Mine works fine with it enabled.

------
demarq
Fair enough...

